# armorskids on the HS828 adjustment questions



## jerseyjeff (Jan 30, 2015)

I have a HS 828 (tracked), and I love it. the thing starts first time every time, and throws snow. Last season I did not monitor things as well as I should have, and ground a bit into the bucket, destroyed the scraper bar, and even had the augers catch. (not badly) This season new scraper bar, re adjusted the skids and the armor skids, and thought I was good to go. I put the blower on a piece of 3/4 ply, and then adjusted the scraper bar to be 3/16 off the ply, with tracks in the mid setting, and the armor skids to just kiss the plywood (I used one thickness of cereal box under the skids on each side. 

We had a thick wet heart attack snow here in Central NJ on saturday, and I finally am back on my feet after foot surgery, so it was a triumphant return to throwing snow. 

The blower definitely turns better, but it now seems to be riding up and over the EOD stuff when it used to just dive in and munch it. 

Is this a result of too much floatation from the armor skids? Did I somehow blow it on the install? 

Thoughts from others who have them mounted?


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

This a result of too much floatation from the armor skids, I had the same problem with my Toro. So I mount a 12 lb weight on the blower bucket, also I try to take a small bit for the wet heavy grader EOD. On lighter snow it works great, I need the Armor skids for the neighbour drive way I do. I know it sucks to lift up an the handle for the EOD snow.


----------



## jerseyjeff (Jan 30, 2015)

That is a simple brilliant solution... did you use a straight weight plate? I have some window sash weights that might just do the trick. 

How did you mount the plate?


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I will go out and take a picture for you after it gets light.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...t-weight-new-1128-oxe-power-max-hd-today.html

I have added a bit more weight will get a picture in a couple of hrs.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Here is mine after I added a bit more weight, have not had any snow to try it out yet.


----------



## jerseyjeff (Jan 30, 2015)

I found a pair of old sash weights, slid them into some 2 inch pvc pipe and then used 4 11 inch cable ties though the weld nuts to hold it in place, now I just need some snow to see how it works. If it works, I think I can add another 5 pounds of play sand to the tube and come up with a sexier looking attachment system. I will try and post a pict later.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I kind of wanted it to look kind of nice as it was a new blower.


----------

